# Pack books?



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

What are your recommendations for reading about learning proper pack establishment, being a pack leader, etc?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I like Jan Fennell's "The Dog Listener" and I also like "The Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson. The former is a great nonconfrontational approach to being a respected and trusted leader and the latter is great for the nitty gritty of dog behavior and why it's not about who's bigger and badder and bossier. It's a great insight into why dogs do what they do.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

thank you!! I am currently reading "Bones would rain from the sky" and loving it. I think my next book i want is to understand a bit more about pack and learning to have my own pack.

I have a husband who, in all honestly, will probably come to love and ga ga over my dog, but is not really a "dog" person. So I need to find out how the pack works when some of the alpha's aren't so "alpha" lol!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I deal with family members who are like that. Raised their kids darn near perfectly except for the four-legged "kid" with a tail! It's really just basic stuff. Ask yourself if you'd let your kid get away with any of the following: shoving you away so he could blast out the door? Begging and pestering and screaming for food or treats? Hitting you? Decide who gets to come into the house and who doesn't? Decide when it's time to go out or play every single time and throw a tantrum when it doesn't happen? You probably wouldn't let your kid get away with any of that nonsense and you'd teach him what is expected. It's the same idea with dogs.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM Ask yourself if you'd let your kid get away with any of the following: shoving you away so he could blast out the door? Begging and pestering and screaming for food or treats? Hitting you? Decide who gets to come into the house and who doesn't? Decide when it's time to go out or play every single time and throw a tantrum when it doesn't happen?


Sadly I have (almost) family members who did allow all of that. The result is a son with a Nazi svastic on his bedroom who ended up being kicked off of the Army. Years later this guy is a lot more nice young man, but because life had been hard on him. Shame on the parents.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I was just going to suggest Bones but I see you are reading it already. Its not a "pack book" but does have alot of examples of how to be a leader.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

yes this book is wonderful reading. i've been reading 2 chapters every night and it's a positive way to think and feel before heading to bed!


----------

